# Myprotein Impact whey protein



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Recomended? Suppose its too late now ive already bought some and some creatine mono but jw if its quality protein or not? taste any good? orderd strawberry as always.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes it's decent but you might get it next year. LOL oj, people have been having customer service problems though where it has come pretty late or just later than usual without notice.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Yes it's decent but you might get it next year. LOL oj, people have been having customer service problems though where it has come pretty late or just later than usual without notice.


Ah crap, i orderd it yesterday at 6 i was expecting it tomorrow. Is that unlikley yeah?


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

I have never had any problems with my deliveries and last year I must have ordered at least once per month and always on time, I am one of the lucky ones and the impact whey is all good. Mixes well with no lumps. I always use the shaker with the wire ball though.


----------



## Daz007 (May 23, 2012)

Would never recommend Myprotein for anything now. Terrible company and rude 'customer service'.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

The impact whey is great stuff, personally though I didnt like the strawberry flavour. I stick to unflavoured now with all of Mps products because I like there flav drops so much so can mix it up.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Orderd yesterday i came today. All ways been good every time i orderd


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

IWP is all i use other than the ready to shake postworkout shakes. I'm not a fan of strawberry in general so couldn't say about flavour but it's one of the more popular flavours. As for delivery it depends what delivery method you selected as hermes is not next working day.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I use IWP, prefer it to any other equivalents I've used. I use choc smooth, mixes as well as they come, and taste good, not chemically.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So much hate for MyProtein, ive used them for years and never had a problem in fact i have some Impact Whey coming this morning, ordered at 1:30pm yesterday and had an email saying it will be here by 11am i think, what more could you want.

Protein tastes good as well.....Banoffee


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I use IWP, I`m getting through unflavoured at the mo which is fine on its own. I have strawberry and chocolate unopened as well...looking forward to having something other than unflavoured when it runs out.

Never had an issue with any deliveries...maybe a day late but thats it.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Cactus87 said:


> I use IWP, I`m getting through unflavoured at the mo which is fine on its own. I have strawberry and chocolate unopened as well...looking forward to having something other than unflavoured when it runs out.
> 
> Never had an issue with any deliveries...maybe a day late but thats it.


TRY MIXING HALF HALF, YOU GET A BIT OF FLAVOUR THAT WAY AND A HIGHER PROTIEN %


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> TRY MIXING HALF HALF, YOU GET A BIT OF FLAVOUR THAT WAY AND A HIGHER PROTIEN %


This is what I do. I buy a flavored and unflavored and mix them.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

strawberry is the best flavour 

I have never had any problems with delivery either it been DPD or Hermes. If you choose the free delivery option you have to expect a deley, usually 4 to 5 days. I use the free service unless running short.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> TRY MIXING HALF HALF, YOU GET A BIT OF FLAVOUR THAT WAY AND A HIGHER PROTIEN %


Good idea! :thumbup1:


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Meh orderd 2 days ago still not here, if it doesnt arrive in the next half an hour or so i suppose itll be here tomorrow!


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Products are good, I've only ever used IWP and matrix anabolic from eBay and both do the same thing, only issues I've had with MP is Hermes delivery ****ing up, flavours are good although I hate chocolate mint as I don't like chocolate shakes


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> This is what I do. I buy a flavored and unflavored and mix them.


And me!!! ... 1 scoop of strawberry true whey and a scoop of unflavoured impact whey!


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

WhySoSerious said:


> IWP is all i use other than the ready to shake postworkout shakes. I'm not a fan of strawberry in general so couldn't say about flavour but it's one of the more popular flavours. As for delivery it depends what delivery method you selected as hermes is not next working day.


I orderd on thursday last week, still not here mate...bit long isnt it?

Edit: Orderd on wednesday infact.


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

Phoned My Protein again today as my order from the 30th Dec still not arrived. Was told somebody would ring me back.......left it 2 hrs didn't get a call so phoned them back again. Told them that i was promised it by last friday they said they would look into it. Finally got an e-mail stating that hermes has lost the order in their depot and My Protein e mailed me a form to fill in and send back to them to get a refund/replacement.

After a strongly worded conversation with customer services they agreed to dispatch my replacement tomorrow(it will be 3 weeks by the time i get my order) then i just send the form back when i get it throught the post.

They promised last week to refund my postage and send me something as a good will gesture but NOTHING has been done. Terrible after sales services (i know they don't control hermes but My Proteins customer skills are just as bad) and i shall not be using them again.

Time to look for a new supplier!!


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh sorry a little tip too....couldnt get through to them when i picked option 2 for after sales spent 20 minutes trying twice (40 mins total) hit option 1 to place an order got through instantly!!??


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Its not myprotein its the courriers. I ordered over xmas and used hermes, took like 7 days for delivery. I ordered some protein yesterday at 1pm, selected dpd delivery and got it at half 9 this morning! My faith in them has been renewed.


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree to a certain extent mate but the way My Protein have dealt with it over the last 14 ish days leaves a lot to be desired. Their after service customer skills leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Personally think it's a shame they stopped stocking MP in Argos as I didn't have to deal with their customer services this way, found Argos far more helpful, good promotions from time to time as well.


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

Like i said last time i use them. Going to look at one of the other sponsors on here now, i've used bbw recently and had no trouble whatsoever, like the look of protein works too.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

jafc said:


> Like i said last time i use them. Going to look at one of the other sponsors on here now, i've used bbw recently and had no trouble whatsoever, like the look of protein works too.


Yeah i also spent a fiver and twenty minutes of my time on the phone before giving up, i orderd on tuesday last week. Hoping itll be here tomorrow. I didnt see you had a choice of delivery so i think ill give them another chance without using hermes after if the protein is good which im sure it will be, Just a pain in the

4ss i paid like 3 quid for delivery aswel.


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

lol they've just e-mailed me to tell me that my replacement has been dispatched.....................watch this space i'll let you guys know when it/if it arrives lol!!


----------



## Daz007 (May 23, 2012)

Gman81 said:


> Its not myprotein its the courriers.


Sorry, MP have proven time and time again it IS them. Very much so. Dont just read through this forum, try their own FB page and Trustpilot



OptimumPT said:


> Personally think it's a shame they stopped stocking MP in Argos as I didn't have to deal with their customer services this way, found Argos far more helpful, good promotions from time to time as well.


Maybe Argos became just as annoyed with MPs incompetence as the rest of us!



OptimumPT said:


> like the look of protein works too.


At the moment you cannot go wrong with TPW, superb company and if youre opening an account use a referral code to get free 250g whey with 1st order, My referral code under my avatar if you need one  . BBW are good too as are BP.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

I can see MP losing a lot of custom to the new kids on the block who seem to realise that coupled with excellent products must come the customer service to satisfy the buyers.


----------



## darra (Sep 11, 2012)

Daz007 said:


> Sorry, MP have proven time and time again it IS them. Very much so. Dont just read through this forum, try their own FB page and Trustpilot


used them once no problem but thought i'd take a look at their facebook page... OMG!!! :') everyone is complaining about things missing or wrong items! jesus might avoid next time...


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I've used MP for the last 3 years, just swapped to The Protein Works, haven't heard a bad word about them. Ordered some whey from them yesterday


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Daz007 said:


> Sorry, MP have proven time and time again it IS them. Very much so. Dont just read through this forum, try their own FB page and Trustpilot.
> 
> I didn't base my opinion/comment on anything I' ve read on this forum, it's actually from my own years of dealings with them. Ìm relatively new to this forum but have been training and supplementing for 12 years.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> I orderd on thursday last week, still not here mate...bit long isnt it?
> 
> Edit: Orderd on wednesday infact.


Hermes is up to 4 working days from despatch so that means if you ordered before 2pm then it should have arrived by yesterday or if after 2pm by today


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

jafc said:


> Like i said last time i use them. Going to look at one of the other sponsors on here now, i've used bbw recently and had no trouble whatsoever, like the look of protein works too.


Hi mate, have you had the refund for postage yet?


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

Morning mate, no refund and they said they would contact me to arrange some sort of good will gesture, not heard a thing from them, shame cause if you work it out over a year you spend good money with these people!!


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Hi jafc, very sorry to hear about your order issues. Please could you send us a PM with your email address and order number? I'll make sure this gets resolved as a priority for you.

Thanks, MP


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

I can't pm at the moment I'm still restricted.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

If you reply to this thread with your order number then we should be able to pick it up for you.

Thanks, MP


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

Mpl 5935070 dispatched Monday night at 20:59. Ordered 30th December 2012.


----------



## Daz007 (May 23, 2012)

jafc said:


> Morning mate, no refund and they said they would contact me to arrange some sort of good will gesture, not heard a thing from them, shame cause if you work it out over a year you spend good money with these people!!


Thats a coincidence I too was offered a gesture to resolve the matter by Team Leader Emma Gregg and promptly ignored! And she ignored my further reminders too. I'd be very interested to hear if she is still employed by MP. If she is, well, there you go.

Check out their twitter page @myproteinuk to have a laugh at how many complaints they have to field there per day.


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah well like I've already said I think it's pretty disgusting service. I don't want to keep banging on about it but we all work very hard for our wages and when you pay for a service you expect to get it. Think they just offered postage refund and goodwill gesture to look like they give a damn mate.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

I guess there are many thousands of satisfied MP customers but it does appear if you are unlucky, unless you post on a public forum, you will have problems with the resolving of your issue. All companies make mistakes but it's how they resolve those with customer service which separates the good from the bad.


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

OptimumPT said:


> I guess there are many thousands of satisfied MP customers but it does appear if you are unlucky, unless you post on a public forum, you will have problems with the resolving of your issue. All companies make mistakes but it's how they resolve those with customer service which separates the good from the bad.


Couldn't agree more mate. If they had kept up communication and tried from the start I would continue to use them. Like you say every company has little issues now and again don't they, but to get empty promises and no communication is not good enough mate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

How can anyone not like the Strawberry Cream whey ? It's stunning


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

WhySoSerious said:


> Hermes is up to 4 working days from despatch so that means if you ordered before 2pm then it should have arrived by yesterday or if after 2pm by today


Right so itll be here today at some point?, im not gunna abuse MP like some people do, in future ill just remember to get next day delivery, but im sure i paid extra for delivery like 3.50 or somthing? cant really remember now ill double check when i can, but you saying it will be here by today? cause if so i cant see that happening, surley it wudda been here by now?


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> If you reply to this thread with your order number then we should be able to pick it up for you.
> 
> Thanks, MP


6076965


----------



## Daz007 (May 23, 2012)

Thats maybe my problem guys in that I didnt put the problem on a forum, I didnt think you needed to and lets be honest we shouldnt need to! How can anyone assume youre going to be promised something then ignored! Ironically, when another forum member asked me what happened and I explained, an MP rep asked me for my order ID etc, I gave it in the forum and in a PM. Yes you guessed it, ignored again. That was almost a year ago, I dont think anyone has the balls to reply now!

I think the reason for the multiple ignorance is that they are embarrased by what happened and would rather wipe their hands of it.

Yes it does reflect on a company how they deal with complaints and I think most of us can clearly see where MP stand on that.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Daz007 said:


> Thats maybe my problem guys in that I didnt put the problem on a forum, I didnt think you needed to and lets be honest we shouldnt need to! How can anyone assume youre going to be promised something then ignored! Ironically, when another forum member asked me what happened and I explained, an MP rep asked me for my order ID etc, I gave it in the forum and in a PM. Yes you guessed it, ignored again. That was almost a year ago, I dont think anyone has the balls to reply now!
> 
> I think the reason for the multiple ignorance is that they are embarrased by what happened and would rather wipe their hands of it.
> 
> Yes it does reflect on a company how they deal with complaints and I think most of us can clearly see where MP stand on that.


was it me?


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> How can anyone not like the Strawberry Cream whey ? It's stunning


You think that's nice you should try the strawberry delight true whey ......... You will have an orgasm!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

H_JM_S said:


> You think that's nice you should try the strawberry delight true whey ......... You will have an orgasm!!


Really ? Christ, i'll bare that in mind then lol


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Really ? Christ, i'll bare that in mind then lol


Yep, tastes amazing! And mixes a bit thicker than normal impact which makes it even nicer


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

i ordered protein from my protein, instead of being delivered to my address it was delivered to a prison near my house i emaield them and i still have no reply i had to go and pick the stuff up myself from the prison. there was also stuff missing terrible customer service!


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi jafc, very sorry to hear about your order issues. Please could you send us a PM with your email address and order number? I'll make sure this gets resolved as a priority for you.
> 
> Thanks, MP


Finally after 18 days my order has arrived, no sign of the refunded postage or goodwill gesture though!! Still very pleased to have my product at last and a valuable lesson learned. Good luck to those others who are still waiting for their goodies, my fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> How can anyone not like the Strawberry Cream whey ? It's stunning


it has a bit of a chemical aftertaste with water. Milk seems to hide it.

Now True Whey strawberry delight... probably best strawberry whey out there.


----------

